# Big Smoke - NYC 11/20.......Anyone going?



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Just seeing if anyone from CS was palnning on going this year. I went last year and it was ok. This year its $200. I'm on the fence about going, if I knew other gorillas from CS were going, that might push me over.

Here's the link for more info......

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Static/BigSmoke/BS_NYC.html


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Just seeing if anyone from CS was palnning on going this year. I went last year and it was ok. This year its $200. I'm on the fence about going, if I knew other gorillas from CS were going, that might push me over.
> 
> Here's the link for more info......
> 
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Static/BigSmoke/BS_NYC.html


Is it true that you get a ton of cigars at the event, or is that just a myth?


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

I do not know about the one in NYC. But the one I went to a feew years ago in DC was a great event and they were giving cigars out like candy.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Is it true that you get a ton of cigars at the event, or is that just a myth?


You get a coupon book when you enter that entitles you to one cigar from each brand on the list. You can also score more from raffles and contests or just by BSing with some of the reps. Its catered by Del Frisco's steakhouse and many beer, scotch, and bourbon vendors are there giving free samples.

I walked out with 50+ laste year and about 40 Corvette double-blade guillotine cutters.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> You get a coupon book when you enter that entitles you to one cigar from each brand on the list. You can also score more from raffles and contests or just by BSing with some of the reps. Its catered by Del Frisco's steakhouse and many beer, scotch, and bourbon vendors are there giving free samples.
> 
> I walked out with 50+ laste year and about 40 Corvette double-blade guillotine cutters.


DAMN, you scored. :tu


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Never been. My theory is I'd rather buy a nice box of Partagas SD4's and keep the change.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I've said it numerous times before, and I'll say it again... everything fun is over 21!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats 50 more than last year and i doubt it will be more fun.


----------

